# "wattle" fencing, anyone ever make one?



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

From the Mulberry tree's trimming, I think I have enough to make at least part of the garden fence in wattle style.

Has anyone ever made a fence from branches? Either weaved or just more simple TTT style?


















http://www.inspirationgreen.com/wattle-fence.html

http://www.bramble-and-bean.com/2011/08/wattle-i-wot.html


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

No, but I am planning on it very soon, I've been saving all the sapplings and cuts from the trees as I clear my new place. so I will be watching this thread to see if anyone has done it and can advise on it. (I have made hazel hurdles before but not with "scrap" wood)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

Skandi said:


> No, but I am planning on it very soon, I've been saving all the sapplings and cuts from the trees as I clear my new place. so I will be watching this thread to see if anyone has done it and can advise on it. (I have made hazel hurdles before but not with "scrap" wood)


Wouldn't the saplings have to be used while green to weave a fence like the one above ?


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

WV Hillbilly said:


> Wouldn't the saplings have to be used while green to weave a fence like the one above ?


I was thinking of the saplings as the posts but you can soak dry ones to get them to bend again. 3-5 days seems to be long enough for hazel I've never tried willow or any other wood though.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know about where ya'll live but here the termites, carpenter bees, ants and the weather would render something like that next to useless in a year or two.


----------



## varangian (Nov 20, 2014)

They're pretty good as far as a fence goes, I made one at my house just out of the smaller sticks and branches I didn't use for firewood. It doesn't look anywhere near as good as those pics but it serves it's purpose, I like it because if you build it in sections of three or four posts at a time they are relatively easy to move around where they're needed without having to take apart an entire fence


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I've worked on a couple of them.

the ones you have shown are technically just 'wattling' (the strips of wood)

'daubing' included the application of of a mud finish.

Are you actually wanting just a wattle fence, or wattle AND daub?

The uprights can be seasoned, but the woven lathes should be green saplings. Size of the members are dependent on size of fence and spacing of the posts, so it would be hard to give an estimate on diameter of each element


----------

